# Trivia 12/19



## luckytrim (Dec 19, 2018)

trivia 12/19
DID YOU KNOW...
The number of possible ways of playing the first four moves  per side in a
game of Chess is 318,979,564,000 .


1. The center court of the U.S. Open is named after the first  black player
in the U.S. Davis Cup team. Who is he?
2. There are many walled cities around the world that everyone  knows about.
What is the only walled city in North America north of Mexico  that still
exists?
3. What is an Axiom ?
4. Rocks are classified into three categories. What are  they?
5. Where in the human body is the rotator cuff  located?
6. In the film "Citizen Kane" (1941) the central character was  based loosely
on the life of......whom ?
7. What year saw the start of the Korean Conflict  ?
8. Which dinosaur's name means 'three-horned  face'?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Urine was used in WWI in gas masks.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Arthur Ashe
2. Quebec City, Canada
3. A statement or proposition that is regarded as being  established,
accepted, or self-evidently true.
4. Igneous, metamorphic, sedimentary
5. Shoulder
6. William Randolph Hearst
7. 1950
8. Triceratops

TRUTH !!
Urine was used in WWI in gas masks. The ammonia in urine was  thought to
neutralize the chlorine in chlorine gas. However, scientists  later
discovered that chlorine gas reacts with urine to produce  toxic fumes.


----------

